# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی فناوری اطلاعات؟

## beny

راجع به رشته شیمی فناوری اطلاعات اگر ممکنه توضیح بدین که چه آینده شغلی داره؟ امکان تدریس شیمی وجود داره؟

----------


## Araz

> راجع به رشته شیمی فناوری اطلاعات اگر ممکنه توضیح بدین که چه آینده شغلی داره؟ امکان تدریس شیمی وجود داره؟



به لینک زیر برو

کنکور - معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی

 :8:

----------


## afshar

> راجع به رشته شیمی فناوری اطلاعات اگر ممکنه توضیح بدین که چه آینده شغلی داره؟ امکان تدریس شیمی وجود داره؟



سلام . خلاصه عرض می کنم . رشته ای نوپا در ایران . آینده شغلی خوب . درصورت تصمیم به تحصیل تا مقاطع بالاتر اول پیشنهاد میشه نرم افزار بخونید و بعد در ارشد فناوری اطلاعات . 
 مجموعا شباهت بسیار زیاد داره به نرم افزار . فرقش با اون مثل دکتر دارو ساز هست با پزشک معالج . داروساز نرم افزاره که تئورینه تر الگوریتم سازی میکنه و آی تی جنبه های کاربردی اون رو بررسی میکنه

----------


## akbar825

شیمی فناوری اطلاعات :


*1- تعريف و هدف-نقش و توانايي*
دوره كارشناسي شيمي و فناوري اطلاعات " يكي از دوره هاي آموزش عالي و يكي از چهار شاخه شيمي محض، شيمي كاربردي، دبيري شيمي و شيمي و it است. اين يك رشته دو تخصصي و شامل آموزش و تمرين در دو شاخه شيمي و فناوري اطلاعات است. تركيب اين دو رشته، دانشجويان را براي آن موقيعت هاي شغلي آماده مي كند كه، نياز به كامپيوتر و مهارت هاي تكنولوژي شيميايي دارد. همچنين در اين دوره، دانشجويان روش استفاده از كامپيوتر در حل مسائل شيمي را مي آموزند. در بخش شيمي اين دوره دانشجويان با روش كار نرم افزارهاي خاص شيمي و بانك اطلاعاتي مخصوص شيمي آشنا مي شوند و توانايي خود را در استفاده و ايجاد نرم افزارهاي گرافيك مولكولي و شبيه سازي كامپيوتري بالا مي برند.*2- طول دوره شكل و نظام*
طول متوسط دوره كارشناسي شيمي و it ، 4 سال و شامل 8 ترم و 17 هفته آموزش كامل درهر ترم مي باشد. هر واحد درسي نظري به مدت 17 ساعتو آزمايشگاهي حداقل 34 ساعت در ترم است.*نسبت درس ها:*
سال اول: عمومي-پايه-شيمي عمومي-مباني كامپيوتر
سال دوم: شيمي تخصصي 2: فناوري اطلاعات 1
سال سوم: شيمي تخصصي 2: فناوري اطلاعات 1
سال چهارم: شيمي تخصصي 1: فناوري اطلاعات 2
3- تعداد كل واحدهاي درسي 132 واحد به شرح زير مي باشد:
دروس عمومي 21 واحد
دروس پايه 26 واحد
دروس الزامي مشترك (شيمي) 59 واحد
دروس الزامي اختصاصي(فناوري اطلاعات) 18 واحد
دروس انتخابي( فناوري اطلاعات و شيمي) 9 واحد
4- نقش و توانايي
فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره صلاحيت لازم جهت استخدام در شركت هاي كامپيوتري و شيميايي را خواهند داشت. همچنين توانايي عضويت در گروه هاي پژوهشي شيمي، كارشناس آزمايشگاه، مدير فروش صنايع شيميايي و پل ارتباطي صنايع شيميايي با تجارت جهاني الكترونيكي دارند.
فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره قادرند در دوره هاي كارشناسي ارشد شيمي و كارشناسي ارشد شيمي-it (درصورت كسب مجوز) ادامه تحصيل دهند.

----------


## akbar825

> راجع به رشته شیمی فناوری اطلاعات اگر ممکنه توضیح بدین که چه آینده شغلی داره؟ امکان تدریس شیمی وجود داره؟



برو به لینک زیر و دانلود کن . نسخه pdf . کاملترین مطلب راجه به شیمی فناوری اطلاعات .
.
.
amiri-shimi

----------

